# Be Happy & Change Negative Things into Positive



## social_awkward_butterfly (Feb 17, 2007)

* Be Happy & Change Negative Things into Positive

True happiness doesn't come from external things or people but from within. As long as we depend for our happiness on external sources, there is every chance that we are disappointed. True happiness is that which comes from within. It is to enjoy and cherish each moment. When we do this happiness spreads to others too. With this thought today, smile at everyone and everything that comes your way. When you believe I am happy you will be able to take even the negative things in the most positive.

~ Brahma Kumaris, Mt Abu. *


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I agree with this to a great extent. I try to treat everyone with love. A smile or polite gesture to a stranger might make his/her day, ya know? 

That's the way I look at things.


----------



## chiz (Aug 17, 2006)

I agree as well. We can actually be happy amidst the problems we face by making it happen. By thinking positive, we can always enjoy life. Making ourselves happy can motivate us in achieving our goals in life and pass the struggles in life.

It is only US who can help ourselves to do what we must or want to do in life.

_____________
self help Free Report reveals why Think and Grow Rich did not make you rich!. Get it here: http://www-abundancecourse.com/

motivation Free Report reveals how to develop lasting motivation. Get it here: http://www.getmotivatedstaymotivated.com/special.htm


----------

